
Epigrams on Programming (1982) - stites
http://pu.inf.uni-tuebingen.de/users/klaeren/epigrams.html
======
Ma8ee
> Functions delay binding: data structures induce binding. Moral: Structure
> data late in the programming process.

What is meant by that?

~~~
stites
Personal interpretation here, but I believe it's because when you structure
data too early into the program's process you wind up constricting yourself
too tightly.

An easy example would be when you have sections of your program hardcoded.
Alternatively, when your code is too generic - you can simply lock it down
when needed.

